# Probleme mit JavaDoc



## taouri (4. November 2006)

Hi,

ich hab ein Problem mit JavaDoc. Wenn ich aus Eclipse heraus (allerdings auch über die Dos-Box) versuche JavaDoc auszuführen, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException
	at sun.net.www.ParseUtil.decode(ParseUtil.java:189)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath$FileLoader.<init>(URLClassPath.java:863)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath$3.run(URLClassPath.java:319)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(URLClassPath.java:313)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(URLClassPath.java:290)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath.findResource(URLClassPath.java:141)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$2.run(URLClassLoader.java:362)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findResource(URLClassLoader.java:359)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.getResource(ClassLoader.java:977)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.getResourceAsStream(ClassLoader.java:1159)
	at javax.xml.parsers.SecuritySupport$4.run(SecuritySupport.java:72)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at javax.xml.parsers.SecuritySupport.getResourceAsStream(SecuritySupport.java:65)
	at javax.xml.parsers.FactoryFinder.findJarServiceProvider(FactoryFinder.java:213)
	at javax.xml.parsers.FactoryFinder.find(FactoryFinder.java:185)
	at javax.xml.parsers.SAXParserFactory.newInstance(SAXParserFactory.java:107)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.builders.LayoutParser.parseXML(LayoutParser.java:72)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.builders.ClassBuilder.build(ClassBuilder.java:108)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.formats.html.HtmlDoclet.generateClassFiles(HtmlDoclet.java:155)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.AbstractDoclet.generateClassFiles(AbstractDoclet.java:177)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.AbstractDoclet.generateClassFiles(AbstractDoclet.java:161)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.AbstractDoclet.startGeneration(AbstractDoclet.java:106)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.AbstractDoclet.start(AbstractDoclet.java:64)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.formats.html.HtmlDoclet.start(HtmlDoclet.java:42)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.standard.Standard.start(Standard.java:23)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.DocletInvoker.invoke(DocletInvoker.java:269)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.DocletInvoker.start(DocletInvoker.java:143)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.Start.parseAndExecute(Start.java:340)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.Start.begin(Start.java:128)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.Main.execute(Main.java:41)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.Main.main(Main.java:31)
com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.util.DocletAbortException
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.builders.LayoutParser.parseXML(LayoutParser.java:79)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.builders.ClassBuilder.build(ClassBuilder.java:108)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.formats.html.HtmlDoclet.generateClassFiles(HtmlDoclet.java:155)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.AbstractDoclet.generateClassFiles(AbstractDoclet.java:177)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.AbstractDoclet.generateClassFiles(AbstractDoclet.java:161)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.AbstractDoclet.startGeneration(AbstractDoclet.java:106)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.AbstractDoclet.start(AbstractDoclet.java:64)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.formats.html.HtmlDoclet.start(HtmlDoclet.java:42)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.standard.Standard.start(Standard.java:23)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.DocletInvoker.invoke(DocletInvoker.java:269)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.DocletInvoker.start(DocletInvoker.java:143)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.Start.parseAndExecute(Start.java:340)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.Start.begin(Start.java:128)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.Main.execute(Main.java:41)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.Main.main(Main.java:31)
com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.util.DocletAbortException
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.formats.html.HtmlDoclet.generateClassFiles(HtmlDoclet.java:159)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.AbstractDoclet.generateClassFiles(AbstractDoclet.java:177)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.AbstractDoclet.generateClassFiles(AbstractDoclet.java:161)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.AbstractDoclet.startGeneration(AbstractDoclet.java:106)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.internal.toolkit.AbstractDoclet.start(AbstractDoclet.java:64)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.formats.html.HtmlDoclet.start(HtmlDoclet.java:42)
	at com.sun.tools.doclets.standard.Standard.start(Standard.java:23)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.DocletInvoker.invoke(DocletInvoker.java:269)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.DocletInvoker.start(DocletInvoker.java:143)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.Start.parseAndExecute(Start.java:340)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.Start.begin(Start.java:128)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.Main.execute(Main.java:41)
	at com.sun.tools.javadoc.Main.main(Main.java:31)
```

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß

taouri


----------

